# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  شاب يتحدث عن قدره الله واثبات وجوده بالادله والبراهين

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فيديو عن شاب يتحدث عن قدره الله واثبات وجوده ويتحدث عن الاسلام فهو يعرف الاسلام بكل مافيه



لمشاهده الفيديو

شاب يتحدث عن قدره الله واثبات وجوده بالادله والبراهين

المصدر : موقع مصرى
*

----------

